# Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD



## eng_2010ali (22 يوليو 2009)

Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD






Subjects:

# Technology : Engineering / Industrial

# Technology : Manufacturing : Manufacturing processes

# Technology : Material Science : Materials

A. MACHINING PROCESSES



1. Turning & Lathe Basics

2. Milling & Machining Center Basics

3. Basic Holemaking

4. Basics of Grinding

5. Electrical Discharge Machining

6. Cutting Tool Materials

B. FORMING PROCESSES

7. Sheet Metal Shearing & Bending

8. Sheet Metal Stamping Dies & Processes

9. Casting

10. Die Casting

11. Powder Metallurgy

12. Forging



C. PLASTIC PROCESSES

13. Plastic Injection Molding

14. Plastic Blow Molding

15. Composite Materials & Manufacturing

16. Plastics Finishing Processes

D. ADDITIONAL PROCESSES

17. Introduction to Workholding

18. Computer Numerical Control

19. Measuring & Gaging

20. Gears & Gear Manufacturing

21. Heat Treating

22. Welding

*رابط التوررنت :

*



*روابط العرب شير :*

*اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 1
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 2
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 3
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 4
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 5
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 6
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 7
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 8
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 9
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 10
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 11
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 12
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 13
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 14
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 15
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 16
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 17
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 18
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 19
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 20
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 21
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 22
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 23
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 24
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 25
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 26
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 27
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 28
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 29
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 30
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 31
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 32
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 33
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 34
اسطوانة تعليم أساسيات التصنيع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD الجزء 35*
​


----------



## eng_2010ali (24 يوليو 2009)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{التورنت فى المرفقات}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## أحمد دعبس (12 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## ben_guhman (15 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم على مجهوداتكم القيمة التي تقومون بها لاجل تقديم وتسهيل طرق العلم والمعرفة ، واسال الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم ، وبعد
ارجوا ان تضعوا روابط اخرى لموضوع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD لان الروابط المدرجة لانتهي التحميل فلوا حملت الموضوع على Hotfile اكون لك من الشاكرين لاني محتاجه ضروري جدا وتعبت من البحث عن روابط بديلة ولم انجح في ذلك . وفي الختام شاكر حسن تعاونكم و ارجوا ان ياخد طلبي موضع الاهتمام


----------



## ahmed shawky (16 أغسطس 2013)

​*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ben_guhman قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم على مجهوداتكم القيمة التي تقومون بها لاجل تقديم وتسهيل طرق العلم والمعرفة ، واسال الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم ، وبعد
> ارجوا ان تضعوا روابط اخرى لموضوع Fundamental Manufacturing Processes Sampler DVD لان الروابط المدرجة لانتهي التحميل فلوا حملت الموضوع على Hotfile اكون لك من الشاكرين لاني محتاجه ضروري جدا وتعبت من البحث عن روابط بديلة ولم انجح في ذلك . وفي الختام شاكر حسن تعاونكم و ارجوا ان ياخد طلبي موضع الاهتمام



*الروابط تعمل 100%
ومجربة من اكثر من شخص*​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ahmed shawky قال:


> ​*جزاك الله كل الخير*



*جزانا الله وإياك خيراً*
​


----------



## bolty (18 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...sh.com/files/0d37434866f2/mfg-part32-rar.html
هذا الرابط لا يعمل ارجو الافاده
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

bolty قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...sh.com/files/0d37434866f2/mfg-part32-rar.html
> هذا الرابط لا يعمل ارجو الافاده
> وجزاك الله خيرا



الرابط يعمل 100% ولكن الموقع يجرى عليه بعض أعمال الصيانة
فقط احتفظ بالرابط وحاول مرة أخرى فى وقت لاحق 
​


----------

